# Maximum/Minumum Digital Thermometer with alarm?



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm after a digital thermometer which will show maximum & minimum readings. Ideally (if such a thing exists) I`d like one which will trigger an alarm if the temps drop too low or too high.

Anything like this exist?

Cheers

Chalky


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

The lucky reptile thermostats do that, the only problem is that as far as I'm aware, they only come as on/off thermostats.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I think I have some in stock, I will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

reptiles-ink said:


> I think I have some in stock, I will have a look tomorrow.




I've purchased from you before :2thumb: can you PM me if you do and let me know costs please? M

Cheers


----------



## cjd12345 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you have a max / min thermometer that has high and low alarm functions - post up some details, or PM me too, I'd be interested in a couple if the price is right.


----------



## fitter (Apr 12, 2012)

cjd12345 said:


> If you have a max / min thermometer that has high and low alarm functions - post up some details, or PM me too, I'd be interested in a couple if the price is right.



Me too :2thumb:
Neil


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok I'll have a look later today and see what I can find, if not I can order more.
They are dual probe with min/max and a warning alarm.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

and these are thermometers and not thermostats?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes thermometers


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I've had a look and I am out of stock.
However I will be putting an order in on Friday at 4pm so I can take pre-orders for them before then.
They are dual probes displaying both temperatures on the screen at the same time.
Can display in C or F
Have min/max for both probes.
Have an alarm to alert when certain temperatures have been reached.

The alarm doesnt go continuous, you would need to be in earshot at the time the alarm is triggered.

I can do them for £8.50 delivered.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've got 5 foot vivs. Will the probes be able to cover that length?

Also what's the crack with multiple deals?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes the probe wires are about 5+ foot each so would reach.
I can do discounts for multiples depending on how many.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

reptiles-ink said:


> Yes the probe wires are about 5+ foot each so would reach.
> I can do discounts for multiples depending on how many.


Depends on how I set up but maybe 4.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I can do 4 for £30 including recorded delivery


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you have any piccies or details of them as I'd like to check out reviews about them if possible?


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

This one is pretty good! Have an alarm function...
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/komodo-combined-digital-thermometer-and-hygrometer.html


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

chalky76 said:


> Do you have any piccies or details of them as I'd like to check out reviews about them if possible?


I don't have any photos of them as my supplier just lists a description and order code.

Max/Min Temperature Memory
Temperature Alarm
2 sensors (Both external)
Temp Range: -58 to 158 degF (-50 to 70 degC)
Temperature accuracy:+/-1.8degF(+/-1degC)
Temperature resolutions: 0.1deg
Sensor wire lengths: 5.5FT



DextAir said:


> This one is pretty good! Have an alarm function...
> Komodo Combined Digital Thermometer and Hygrometer - Surrey Pet Supplies


 Are you sure??? 
The link takes me to a dual thermometer with hygrometer, no mention of alarm and also out of stock.
I have some similar to that in stock.


----------



## DextAir (May 17, 2012)

reptiles-ink said:


> Are you sure???
> The link takes me to a dual thermometer with hygrometer, no mention of alarm and also out of stock.
> I have some similar to that in stock.


Yes, I am sure. I have one, and it is definietely does the max/min plus alarm.


----------

